
This is what happened to online journalism [pic] - AndrewWarner
http://imgur.com/gQouk.jpg
======
ams1
Take matters into your own hands:
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

Instapaper is good for mitigating the viewport creep too

------
frossie
... which is why adblock browser features are much more popular than they used
to be. They are possibly digging their own graves...

------
gojomo
Needs a third frame: projected to a few years from now. Probably one tweet-
sized headline on a page full of ads and rants. :(

